# Gotta admit



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Well that Philly thread had the most talk in the NJ
board in years !


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

There's a bit of truth in EVERY sterotype or they would have no beginning.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

durn i was on vacation last week didn't get to throw in my .2 

the mod closed the thread so i guess i better keep my mouth shut...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah I did*

Before it went any further and got worse. This ain't like the other boards.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I could say things in regard to different etiquette regarding the north and south and inbetween peeps, but the fisher folk I've met here have been sound. Even the ones that don't speak English


----------



## jimmyc308 (Aug 22, 2007)

I was born and raised in Philly and I took no offense to the thread. There are definite bad eggs in every bunch but I pride myself not being one of them. I enjoy fishing the Jersey waters and I'm respectful to all I encounter!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Jimmy*

welcome to the family.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------

